# Pobeda



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Arrived this morning and is the cleanest example that I have.



From another new Ukrainian seller; just hope that it keeps time as well as looking good.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Chris









I`d like to get one as good as that sometime, the movement dial & hands on mine are good but the case & crown are in a truely aweful state











BTW any chance you could point me in the direction of some Ukrainian sellers you`re happy with?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I was very happy with my others until this one arrived!



Shame it doesn't appear to be a Kirov, but I do have a nice black dial Kirov on the way.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> Arrived this morning and is the cleanest example that I have.


Like you say Chris; very clean indeed, how old is it?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived this morning and is the cleanest example that I have.
> ...


it's marked as 1-55, I think that's first quarter of 1955?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I always think those particular Pobedas look very elegant,lovely watch.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


You have done well there Chris.


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that's BL**DY smart that is







Krys!

Looks very new and wearable, wish I had one like that. So far I haven't got or seen a good Pobeda to go after. What diameter is the case please?

And are there any more?


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)

mel said:


> What diameter is the case please?
> 
> And are there any more?


dimension of case is about 32mm. My seller who i've meet one time a month on flee market, from time to time have got watches in this condition. I mean like new







but he want a lot of money... this one cost 11$


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Krzysiek_W.

that's quite elegant


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)

finally i make some photo's of my 3 pobeda...

enjoy


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful watches.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine:














































-k


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

Krzysiek_W said:


> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6573/ds...filteredbg8.jpg


This is probably the nicest pobeda I have ever seen. It looks quite large as well, bigger than the typical pobeda.

Any information on it?


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)

J_Jack_J said:


> Krzysiek_W said:
> 
> 
> > http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6573/ds...filteredbg8.jpg
> ...


this is'nt to large, it has 32mm. i'd bought it on flee-market in Bytom (poland).

edited


----------

